# Our Town Is Flooding!



## hackley69 (Mar 11, 2016)

Here in Washington Parish we don't need anymore rain but more is on the way! The guy in this truck almost didn't make it.


----------



## tweinke (Mar 11, 2016)

Oh my! I hope you pull through  ok that's a lot of water


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 11, 2016)

sleep with a life vest on.


----------



## hackley69 (Mar 11, 2016)

Last time I slept with a life vest on was when we had a new pilot on the tug boat I work on who scared the cook so bad she wanted off! I think the worst will be over by tomorrow.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 11, 2016)

this is why i live on top of the hill. if the mississippi gets up here we are all screwed.


----------



## kvt (Mar 11, 2016)

I live on a high spot,  it keep me high and dry in 98 when the rest of south TX was under water.  I could not go anywhere for a day as every directions was flooded.  They said that it was a 500 year flood.   Of course there were those who still tried to drive through low water crossings.   I hope it does not get that bad there.


----------



## jocat54 (Mar 11, 2016)

We only got about 9 inches here in East Texas, Louisiana has taken a pounding.




kvt said:


> I live on a high spot,  it keep me high and dry in 98 when the rest of south TX was under water.  I could not go anywhere for a day as every directions was flooded.  They said that it was a 500 year flood.   Of course there were those who still tried to drive through low water crossings.   I hope it does not get that bad there.



 The 98 flood was the heaviest rain I have ever seen, we were driving into San Antonio for my wife's company picnic, and got caught on 410--could not see the road or the exists to get off, finally got off at a Cracker Barrel--stayed there a long time.


----------



## TommyD (Mar 12, 2016)

Be safe.

High up on a knoll with only a very small stream a stones throw away


----------



## Steve Shannon (Mar 12, 2016)

I hope everyone is safe Hackley69. 


 Steve Shannon, P.E.


----------



## eugene13 (Mar 14, 2016)

I wish we would get some rain or snow, even an ice storm would be welcome, took the cat to the Vet Friday and saw a Pronghorn carrying a canteen, it's so dry here you have to prime your mouth to spit.


----------



## David S (Mar 15, 2016)

Be careful what you ask for.  Nature doesn't seem to understand moderation lately.

David


----------



## rhynardt (Mar 15, 2016)

Same here, dryest in our part of the world anyone can remember. There is very little in moderation where nature is concerned these days


----------



## AR1911 (Mar 15, 2016)

Drove down I49 last Wednesday, then back today. It was like driving on a causeway for 200 miles. Water on both sides as far as we could see


----------

